# JC Higgins Sears bike id?



## treasuretrove

I have a vintage JC Higgins Sears Roebuck women’s bicycle that I’m trying to identify. I’ve done a lot of googling and searching in the CABE forum. What I’ve come up with is a 1960s Higgins freightliner that is missing accessories like a rack and the piece on the bar. Serial number is 502 45930-1 1369660. See pictures. Any information will be greatly appreciated! Like a closer date range, style name, if it really is missing parts or if it’s just a basic model. Thanks!!


----------



## Roger Henning

It was built by Murray and probably came just as it is.  Roger


----------



## treasuretrove

Roger Henning said:


> It was built by Murray and probably came just as it is.  Roger



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Archie Sturmer

If the coaster brake hub does not have a red band or stripe, (the brake arm is not stamped RB or RB2), then you might drop the "s" from that 1960s part.
The early 1944-46 E.E. Hood patent 2,410,785 with threaded sprockets was used until the red band versions were used in 1961; RB2 in 1963-64.

The 1962 Sears Christmas Wishbook refers to 4593 as the "Racy Sport Model" 24-inch size with regular Bendix Coaster Brake, Girls' $35.88
http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1962_Sears_Christmas_Book/#254 

B19 - Bendix 19-tooth sprocket?


----------



## treasuretrove

*if I’m looking at the right thing, it is a single red line. It is marked B19. (See photo) So 1961? Because JC Higgins name was dropped in 1961/1962. Unless they were using leftover parts to make this bicycle?*

*Thanks for your help!*


----------



## treasuretrove




----------



## treasuretrove

Archie Sturmer said:


> If the coaster brake hub does not have a red band or stripe, (the brake arm is not stamped RB or RB2), then you might drop the "s" from that 1960s part.
> The early 1944-46 E.E. Hood patent 2,410,785 with threaded sprockets was used until the red band versions were used in 1961; RB2 in 1963-64.
> 
> The 1962 Sears Christmas Wishbook refers to 4593 as the "Racy Sport Model" 24-inch size with regular Bendix Coaster Brake, Girls' $35.88
> http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1962_Sears_Christmas_Book/#254
> 
> B19 - Bendix 19-tooth sprocket?



Beautiful!! That is perfect! I almost missed seeing your edit so am glad I looked again! I appreciate your time & fact finding!!


----------



## BrentP

treasuretrove said:


> *if I’m looking at the right thing, it is a single red line. It is marked B19. (See photo) So 1961? Because JC Higgins name was dropped in 1961/1962. Unless they were using leftover parts to make this bicycle?*
> 
> *Thanks for your help!*



JC Higgins branding was dropped in 1964.


----------



## Rivnut

That four digit number, 4593, is the catalog order number and the number used for service and parts ordering.  It the bike was built for a span of three or four years and stayed the same for those years, then the number would remain the same for those years.  You can probably find that number for 1 or 2 years preceding 1962 (catalog reference above) or 1 or 2 years following 1962.  Nailing down the actual year is really difficult.  I have a couple of Flightliners from the late 50's early 60's.  The only way I know for sure that one is from the 50's is because the serial number is stamped into the bottom bracket rather than the rear drop out.  Keep digging,

Ed

PS - Freightliner is an 18 wheeler , the name on the JC Higgins / Sears bikes was Flightlner.  It was a separate model from what you have.  Go back to the post with the link to the page and you can advance the catalog page by page.  On the next page, 255, where it shows a Flightliner.  1962 Catalog but 1963 production models.  You'll notice on the Flightliner page it specificially says "Flightliners for '63".  All of the bikes shown in a Christmas catalog for one year are production bikes for the next year.
Here's a picture of my girl's Flightliner. All chrome frame, chrome wheels, tank with lights, springer fork, and rear rack. It's got a long ways to go before I'll consider it finished.


----------



## Saving Tempest

treasuretrove said:


> *if I’m looking at the right thing, it is a single red line. It is marked B19. (See photo) So 1961? Because JC Higgins name was dropped in 1961/1962. Unless they were using leftover parts to make this bicycle?*
> 
> *Thanks for your help!*




I have a '62 *Flight*liner. Has the oval Higgins decals on the sides of the light tank. I was told it's a '62.


----------



## Jerry1959

New Memeber :
Glad to see a forum for old bikes. I have just acquired a JC Higgins girl bike. Can someone assit me with the model and year?


----------

